# What are the main differences between the OPC, PCA, and EPC.



## Jash Comstock

I am wondering what are the main differences between the three main orthodox presbyterian denominations. Could someone please elaborate on these differences?


----------



## sastark

They're not the ARP!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

This is helpful, although I would quibble with a minor point or two. The PB's Pointy Haired Calvinist created it: Presbyterian and Reformed Churches


----------



## Marrow Man

The EPC allows the ordination of females and is not a member of NARPARC.


----------



## Edward

EPC allows ordination of women to all offices on a local-option basis and permits speaking in tongues. A lot of local autonomy on 'non-essentials' that some folks here would classify as essentials. 
OPC is the smallest and most homogeneous of the 3 mentioned. Has a reputation, historically not entirely undeserved, of being less aggressive in expansion, more inwardly focused on purity. They are the most orthodox of the 3 mentioned. 
PCA is the largest and the most mixed bag, with emphasis on mission over purity, to a large extent. (Although some Presbyteries strive to maintain the standards.)

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Origins: Founders of the OPC broke from the northern church (PCUSA pre UPUSA), PCA broke from the Southern church (PCUS), and the EPC broke from re-united PCUSA.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

sastark said:


> They're not the ARP!


 They aren't the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America either.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Edward said:


> EPC allows ordination of women to all offices on a local-option basis and permits speaking in tongues. A lot of local autonomy on 'non-essentials' that some folks here would classify as essentials.
> OPC is the smallest and most homogeneous of the 3 mentioned. Has a reputation, historically not entirely undeserved, of being less aggressive in expansion, more inwardly focused on purity. They are the most orthodox of the 3 mentioned.
> PCA is the largest and the most mixed bag, with emphasis on mission over purity, to a large extent. (Although some Presbyteries strive to maintain the standards.)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> Origins: Founders of the OPC broke from the northern church (PCUSA pre UPUSA), PCA broke from the Southern church (PCUS), and the EPC broke from re-united PCUSA.



Just a slight historical correction, the EPC broke off the northern UPCUSA prior to the hostile takeover of the PCUS.


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just a slight historical correction, the EPC broke off the northern UPCUSA prior to the hostile takeover of the PCUS.



That's what I was thinking too. Wasn't it around 1978 or 1979? And wasn't it essentially to accommodate churches that wanted to leave the mainline group but didn't want to be a part of the OPC and PCA?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

The EPC broke off of the Northern branch (UPCUSA) in 1981.


----------



## Edward

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just a slight historical correction, the EPC broke off the northern UPCUSA prior to the hostile takeover of the PCUS.



Thanks. I should have looked rather than going from memory.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr

We've been members in all three denominations. I've found the OPC more intellectual, the PCA more evangelical and the EPC a bigger tent-a bit more liberal.
As far as i can tell they all recruit from the same social classes: middle class, educated, heavy on intellectual occupations like engineers and teachers, but i suppose this is a function of the size of the city i live in as much as the churches we've seen. 

They use the same group of seminaries to train pastors with the EPC again a bit more liberal.
As far as I know, visualizing them as a venn diagram, the PCA is a large circle, the OPC a much smaller one completely inside of the PCA one, the EPC intersects both but has a significant part outside both to the left.

View attachment 2806


----------

